# E66 Correct Tire Size for 22"



## starr666 (Dec 18, 2004)

Need some help. Can anyone suggest what is the correct Wheel and Tire sizes for 745Li E66 with 22" Wheels.

EG: Rim Width front and rear and tire size / brand options.

Thanks


----------

